# UBER DRIVER REFERRAL CODE



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, there!

Does anyone know the link people can use to become a driver so I get credit from Uber.

I think I saw somewhere that it was https://www.Uber.com/driver-referral/(my promo code).

Can anyone verify this. I would like to place my order for business cards TODAY. Uber responded that I can invite people from my dashboard. I would like to have a link for Facebook purposes to. But I WANT to get the credit, not just have people sign up under the general Uber site.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

For Driver Referral, I think the only option is for you to enter phone or email into the partner dashboard or driver app. The promo code is for Rider Referrals in which case it's the link you can send from the rider app (uber.com/invite/(promocode)) which links to sign up for a new account, or if they are already signed up, they can enter the promo code under promotions in the rider app before(or during?) their first ride.

I haven't actually done it, so I can't say it's 100% true, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Just pm me their email and phone number and I'll take care of it...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> For Driver Referral, I think the only option is for you to enter phone or email into the partner dashboard or driver app. The promo code is for Rider Referrals in which case it's the link you can send from the rider app (uber.com/invite/(promocode)) which links to sign up for a new account, or if they are already signed up, they can enter the promo code under promotions in the rider app before(or during?) their first ride.
> 
> I haven't actually done it, so I can't say it's 100% true, maybe someone else can chime in.


I believe this is the case.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Moofish said:


> For Driver Referral, I think the only option is for you to enter phone or email into the partner dashboard or driver app. The promo code is for Rider Referrals in which case it's the link you can send from the rider app (uber.com/invite/(promocode)) which links to sign up for a new account, or if they are already signed up, they can enter the promo code under promotions in the rider app before(or during?) their first ride.
> 
> I haven't actually done it, so I can't say it's 100% true, maybe someone else can chime in.


the code is for new users. Not everyone who gets in the car may have the app. So it's good to ask "does everyone here have the app on the phone?" Nine times out of ten they don't AND the person who does have it doesn't know about refer a friend program. So as a driver, I look on my game and become a bff when I give out my code, and if and when they use it: a few bux for me. Huzzah. (PS also happened delivering ice cream. Ten folks in front of me. ONE had the app. Gave my code to the other nine. Now if they use it...hollllllaaa!O)


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I don't see the banner on my dashboard anymore for referral. I guess it has to go through the uber phone.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

If you go to the FAQ's on the dashboard for referrals it'll redirect you to the referral page. My phone had the referral tab, then it didn't and now it does again. IDK.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Could just be the image not loading, try refreshing it.


----------



## Bak Was (Sep 27, 2014)

If I refer a driver and they sign up, I get $100. But does the driver also get anything?


----------

